# starter coil clearance-honda gcv160



## patrickj (Mar 10, 2005)

have read several posts on the clearance for the coils on other engines. need to reinstall the starter module (coil) on a honda 5.5 gcv160. is the clearance set by using a business card or dollar bill like other engines discussed on the site appropriate for this engine also.
sorry if this seems like a simple question, never done it before and specs for the honda does not seem to be available online anywhere that i can find.
Patrick


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

dollar bill will get it the closest, just make sure it drags the bill very slightly but not enough to tear it. buisness card can be cheaper instead of a dollar bill in case the bill gets torn :lol: but the bill will get it closer by a little bit


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

a business card <--------((((( thats all i ever use ,dollar bill looks to me like it would be too close ? maby not but i never used one, you might know it but be sure to set it @ the magnets on the flywheel


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well it works pretty good and gets it the clearance it should be, as long as the bill can slide around with some drag its set right, buisness card is cheaper and stiffer but a $ bill can be a time saver when you have nothing else and don't know how to set it by hand, me i usually set it by hand and get it right most of the time, but sometimes i may be in too much by a couple degrees, but $ bill is a great gapper


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

mine melted once or twice and i used the business card from the honda dealer to space the coil, it was a #@^$# to get the bolts loose to take it off


----------

